
The Setup: Bret Taylor (Facebook CTO) - rkudeshi
http://bret.taylor.usesthis.com/
======
kayoone
While i understand the despise of IDEs somehow, after working with Visual
Studio on a big C# project i cant really think how efficient refactoring would
work without the IDEs features for just simple stuff like renaming.

Even if you have Unit tests for everything, it would still be alot more error-
prone and require manual work. Where in a good IDE its a press of a button,
without one i would think twice about renaming something and probably not do
it at all.

